

IPad is no proxy for MacBook Air - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-20004984-64.html?part=rss&amp;subj=news&amp;tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
mechanical_fish
I once owned an Air [1], I now own an iPad, and this article is completely
correct: The iPad is great, but it is not an Air, and it would be a shame to
lose the Air. The Air a great machine for what it is: A full-fledged computer
with a big screen, a real keyboard and low weight.

\---

[1] I only sold the Air because work bought me a Macbook Pro. Which is nice,
provided you rarely carry it any farther than thirty feet. I tend to regret
the loss of the Air whenever I travel.

